# dont like rap and never will



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Yeah i like old rock blues some jazz some funk, ect, but i dont like rap perriod dont try to convinced me.

Please commet on this? :tiphat:


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Try Public Enemy's Fear of a Black Planet, or Beastie Boys' Paul's Boutique.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

deprofundis said:


> Yeah i like old rock blues some jazz some funk, ect, but i dont like rap perriod dont try to convinced me.


I'm 100% with you on this.

The problem I have with RAP is purely on a musical basis. Nothing to do with race, culture, etc.



> Try Public Enemy's Fear of a Black Planet, or Beastie Boys' Paul's Boutique.


Every time I tell someone I don't like RAP, they always have their pet RAP album for me to listen to that will make me a convert.

It never works. I always hear the same non-musicians, playing simple, repetitive, unimaginative, music.

I've listened to every one of your recommendations at some time, and I hear nothing different.

Now, if you want to make an argument that some RAP is good as a spoken word form of art, I am willing to listen to that argument. But I'd be a poor judge on that basis, because I am not a fan of spoken word art forms.

I am also fine with some RAP being highly political, and can respect it at that level.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Simon Moon said:


> I'm 100% with you on this.
> 
> The problem I have with RAP is purely on a musical basis. Nothing to do with race, culture, etc.
> 
> ...


No problem, if it don't work, it don't work. I only thought it could be classic rap vs. Newer.


----------



## yetti66 (Jan 30, 2017)

Years ago I attended a Houston rapper Scarface practice session. All acoustic instruments, 3 piece horn session and he played some guitar. Hard-core rap - all serious and talented musicians. I had never heard him before and I'm no rap fan, however, I was blown away by his ear and attention to detail. He knew exactly what he wanted from each player - and how to get it. I'm reminded of Miles Davis recording sessions I've seen. For all the knocks on rap - musicality and talent...., a reminder that Jackson Pollack's paintings are hung in the world's greatest museums.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Simon Moon said:


> I'm 100% with you on this.
> 
> The problem I have with RAP is purely on a musical basis. Nothing to do with race, culture, etc.
> 
> ...


Pretty much summed it up for me . :tiphat:


----------



## David OByrne (Dec 1, 2016)

deprofundis said:


> Yeah i like old rock blues some jazz some funk, ect, but i dont like rap perriod dont try to convinced me.
> 
> Please commet on this? :tiphat:


Who cares??

Why do you need to skite about it? I've noticed probably ten anti-rap threads since I joined


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Sometimes I hear rap that doesn't annoy me immediately but I've never heard rap I felt like listening to again, except for The Last Poets.


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Try this one:


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Kieran said:


> Try this one:


The original rap song (and the best one IMO).


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I think rap music could be a fascinating genre if they would explore the play of rhythms in individual phrases. I've heard a few like that but not enough to interrupt the direction the popularized form of this music is going.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Florestan said:


> The original rap song (and the best one IMO).


Wouldn't that credit go to Gilbert & Sullivan? (Around 1:03)


----------



## David OByrne (Dec 1, 2016)

Florestan said:


> The original rap song (and the best one IMO).


That's not rap

This is rap:


----------



## Metairie Road (Apr 30, 2014)

deprofundis

Some Sci-fi writer whose name I can't remember right now said that ninety

percent of everything is CRAP. You need to stop looking at the crap and look

at the ten percent that's truly amazing.

I may not convince you, but I can try. I'm not selling RAP, I can't stand most

of it myself. But once in a while something comes along that touches me and

that says something about the world we live in. The best RAP has much to

say about the futility and pain of certain members of American society. They

feel they are excluded and are not wanted.

I think this is pure poetry. Don't try to convince me it's not.

Warning - This is the dirty offensive version - You've been warned!!






In many ways it's sad and heartbreaking that some people (young men,

specifically young black men) live (and die) like this. It's easy to dismiss this

video as tough guy posing, but I think there's a deeper thuth to it, and it's

not pleasant to watch. It's a growing subculture of the uneducated,

unemployed and unemployable.

Best wishes
Metairie Road

Sorry for rambling or any gramatical errors, it's my day off and I'm on a Champagne high right now, I'll edit it later.


----------



## JAS (Mar 6, 2013)

Metairie Road said:


> Some Sci-fi writer whose name I can't remember right now said that ninety percent of everything is CRAP.


Theodore Sturgeon (1918-1985)


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Metairie Road said:


> Some Sci-fi writer whose name I can't remember right now said that *ninety
> 
> percent of everything is CRAP*.


Every time you get stung with something that turns out to be a piece of crap, listen to this to take out your frustrations:

Not classical but does the job:


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

deprofundis said:


> *dont like rap and never will *
> 
> Yeah i like old rock blues some jazz some funk, ect, but i dont like rap perriod dont try to convinced me.
> 
> Please commet on this? :tiphat:


But ... can you say that in a rap rhythm?
I'm here beating on a trash can lid with a crowbar to give you some accompaniment.

The best comment I've ever heard about rap is that it is "swearing over a drum beat". Don't remember who said it, but I find it rather astute as an observation.


----------



## NishmatHaChalil (Apr 17, 2017)

I don't know how to listen to rap, but I have an open mind, and I would love to learn someday. I think my main problem is the fact that I was raised on classical music only, and while I can appreciate how the intelligent treatment of lyrics or libretti enriches classical songs or operas, I think I have very little sensibility to music that is mostly dependent on this treatment, rather than on harmony, melody or color. That's probably the reason why I love Gershwin and can appreciate The Beatles but don't know what to make of Dylan. Like with rap, however, I would love to learn how to appreciate him as well. I'm probably going to open a thread on the topic sometime.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2017)

This man is often given credit as the premier rapper but he refused to identify with rap which he didn't like.


----------



## mathisdermaler (Mar 29, 2017)

Then why make a thread about it?


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

I love sports but I don't like hockey.

I think everyone should make a comment about what they don't like.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

Maybe there are a few diamonds somewhere in that pile of dirt - there have to be - but life is too short, and the pile is to big to keep digging through it. Besides, the politics and worldview that rap promotes are not the ones I would ever have anything in common with, they are totally alien to me. So I would rather open my chest of classical diamonds and listen to Parsifal one more time


----------



## mtmailey (Oct 21, 2011)

Most rap today is crap rap music that lacks meaning,negative,hayhem,sex,drugs & violence like gangster rap.Now the old rap ip hop meant something.


----------



## mathisdermaler (Mar 29, 2017)

SiegendesLicht said:


> Maybe there are a few diamonds somewhere in that pile of dirt - there have to be - but life is too short, and the pile is to big to keep digging through it. *Besides, the politics and worldview that rap promotes are not the ones I would ever have anything in common with*, they are totally alien to me. *So I would rather open my chest of classical diamonds and listen to Parsifal one more time*


Are you saying the politics and worldview of Parisfal are any better? :lol:


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I'm w/ you.

:tiphat:


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

mathisdermaler said:


> Are you saying the politics and worldview of Parisfal are any better? :lol:


Ist that a serious question?


----------



## mathisdermaler (Mar 29, 2017)

SiegendesLicht said:


> Ist that a serious question?


Absolutely, yes. I don't agree at all with the politics of Parsifal.


----------



## Faustian (Feb 8, 2015)

mathisdermaler said:


> Absolutely, yes. I don't agree at all with the politics of Parsifal.


What do you believe these political worldviews propagated by Parsifal are that you don't agree with? Because it's always struck me how if anything, Parsifal is defined by a _lack_ of politics.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

mathisdermaler said:


> Absolutely, yes. I don't agree at all with the politics of Parsifal.


What do you think _are_ the politics of Parsifal?


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

I don't like rap, metal, The Smiths and never will. 
Please don't comment on this.


----------



## topo morto (Apr 9, 2017)

SONNET CLV said:


> The best comment I've ever heard about rap is that it is "swearing over a drum beat". Don't remember who said it, but I find it rather astute as an observation.


You will also find that playing the trumpet is "blowing a raspberry into a tube", and conducting is "waving a stick around".

The thing is, all three can be done with subtlety, refinement, meaning, and power.


----------



## Agamemnon (May 1, 2017)

I generally don't like hiphop either. Not only I am not very impressed by rapping as such, but also the rapping and the 'funky' music/beat under it is always the same so once you've heard one hiphop song you 've heard them all. But that happens to be true of blues as well: if you listen to especially the 'original' blues artists from a long time ago you find that they actually sing one song over and over again and by editing the lyrics a little bit they generate new songs!

So I guess these genres aren't really about the music as such but vehicles to deliver a message as strong as possible. Rap music aims at sounding utterly cool and intimidating: singing would simply diminish it's coolness and menacing tone (the rapper is too cool and serious to sing: only the girls in his back choir can sing). I think that e.g. rap artist Paris manages very well to convey coolness so identifying yourself with him gives you a testosteron boost (quite in the same way as metal music can do):






A hiphop song I do like very much because it is cool and has an exciting tune is:


----------



## dillonp2020 (May 6, 2017)

I am in agreement, I am not especially fond of rap. Most of my peers are however, so I am exposed to it. I can't get over how devoid of substance it is. All I hear are men bragging about their money and expensive things they buy. This ostentatious display doesn't sit well with me.


----------



## topo morto (Apr 9, 2017)

dillonp2020 said:


> All I hear are men bragging about their money and expensive things they buy. This ostentatious display doesn't sit well with me.


I've noticed that in western communities where most people are " have not's ", demonstrating your relative (physical and economic) strength seems to be the done thing. It's the same where I live - people who get by doing odd jobs will pull out a roll of 50 pound notes in the pub when it's their round.

Of course it can be distasteful when you're looking at someone who seems _less _economically deprived than you at the particular moment talking about all his stuff. But generally, I would say the message in the bragging songs is 'hey, despite the odds against me, I made it!'. There are plenty of rap songs that focus on other aspects of social deprivation, if you'd prefer to feel some proper _schadenfreude_.

I'm aware that what gets in the pop charts is probably a pastiche of the wider body of rap - and I know that many hip-hop fans express similar sentiments about this millennium's material, as compared to (say) the 80s to mid 90s.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

^ The bragging about all the stuff is the least of all evils of the rap culture. The Vikings did it too after all, it seems to be a perennial topic.


----------



## Metalkitsune (Jul 11, 2011)

I notice too many listeners of rap music seem to like to impose their music choice upon others irl who may not like rap and consider the music to be garbage. Like people blasting rap from their cars or a few days ago a person who is African American blasting rap music from a radio at a bus shelter because someone asked for rap. There are these things called headphones,use them.


----------



## Rach Man (Aug 2, 2016)

I'm not a fan of rap either. But there is good rap. I just don't have the time or desire to filter through it.

Also, not all rap singers are gangsters. Take Flo-Rida. He is a man who is trying to help out his community. He truly cares about helping people less fortunate than him. Plus, you cannot hate a song that places the voice of Etta James in the middle. Again, I am not a fan of rap or hip-hop, bit listen to Etta spice up Flo-Rida's _Good Feeling_.


----------



## huntsman (Jan 28, 2013)

(C) rap...


----------



## Iean (Nov 17, 2015)

dillonp2020 said:


> I am in agreement, I am not especially fond of rap. Most of my peers are however, so I am exposed to it. I can't get over how devoid of substance it is. *All I hear are men bragging about their money and expensive things they buy. *This ostentatious display doesn't sit well with me.


Not true at all. Try listening to Kendrick Lamar. Better lyrical poetry than most classic rock songs.:angel:


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

^ Is it better than most classical songs/Lieder? I really don't think so.

Edit: I have just read some of this Lamar guy's lyrics. What a vile disgusting crap.


----------



## ggforuall (Nov 6, 2013)

to each his own, they say.

-----------------------
THIS IS WHAT I'M LISTENING TO RIGHT NOW:
-Rapper DaBaby, dude who wears a diaper but can actually rap: www.audiomack.com/album/artist1984/billion-dollar-baby
-R.I.P. prodigy of Mobb Deep, Infamous album on repeat
-4:44 Jay-Z


----------



## apricissimus (May 15, 2013)

If you think all rap sounds the same, it's because you haven't listened to it that much. Which is fine. But it seems a bit ridiculous to judge something as worthless if you also admit that you choose not to listen to it.

To a lot of people, classical music is just an undifferentiated, sweeping string section, for a half an hour or more. It's elevator music. Same sort of deal.


----------



## Iean (Nov 17, 2015)

apricissimus said:


> If you think all rap sounds the same, it's because you haven't listened to it that much. Which is fine. But it seems a bit ridiculous to judge something as worthless if you also admit that you choose not to listen to it.
> 
> To a lot of people, classical music is just an undifferentiated, sweeping string section, for a half an hour or more. It's elevator music. Same sort of deal.


AMEN:angel::angel::angel:


----------

